# أنواع الشبكات اللاسلكية :



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

* أنواع الشبكات اللاسلكية : 
يمكن تقسيم الشبكات اللاسلكية لثلاثة أنواع أساسية وذلك بناء على الهيكل البنائي الخاص بها:.-
- شبكات لاسلكية محلية ( LANs)
 - شبكات لاسلكية محلية ممتدة ( Extended LANs)
 - شبكات لاسلكية لأجهزة متنقلة ( Mobile Computer)
قد يدور في ذهنك بعض التساؤلات عن الاختلاف بين هذه الأنواع والتصنيفات فببساطة يتمثل الاختلاف في إمكانيات وقدرات النقل المستخدمة مع كل نوع والأساليب الفنية للنقل . " 1 "








* 





*القواعد المنظمة للشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية :*​ظهرت الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية (WLANs أو ما يعرف ب Wifi) كنتيجة للتطورات المتسارعة والكبيرة التي يشهدها قطاع الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات وخدماته على مستوى العالم. وتتمثل هذه الشبكات في الربط اللاسلكي بين أجهزة ومعدات الحاسب الآلي المختلفة بدلا من ربطها سلكياً، مما يعطي المستخدم حرية ومرونة في التحرك وسهولة وسرعة في إنشاء وتوسعة شبكات أجهزة ومعدات الحاسب الآلي بالإضافة إلى المرونة في استخدام الانترنت من أي مكان .
 وبناء على نظام الاتصالات الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/12) وتاريخ 12/3/1422هـ, القاضي بوجوب الحصول على ترخيص من هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات لكل شخص يرغب في تقديم خدمات الاتصالات, وعلى تنظيم هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات الصادر بقرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (74) وتاريخ 5/3/1422هـ, فقد أصدرت الهيئة هذه القواعد بهدف تنظيم استيراد واستخدام وتقديم خدمة الانترنت باستخدام الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية داخل المباني،وذلك إيمانا منها بضرورة تنظيم هذا المجال تجاوبا مع متطلبات وحاجة السوق لذلك. " 2 "
* معلومات أساسية يجب تطبيقها لاستخدام الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية :

الترددات التي تعمل عليها هذه الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية مخصصة حسب أنظمة الراديو الدولية لعدد من خدمات الاتصالات اللاسلكية الثابتة والمتنقلة كمستخدم أساسي, ويتم السماح بتشغيل وباستخدام الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية في هذه الترددات كمستخدم ثانوي, وليس لمستخدم هذه الشبكات حق المطالبة بالحماية من تلك الاستخدامات الأساسية في هذه النطاقات. كما و أن عليه أن يلتزم بأن لا يسبب أي تداخلات على أي من الاستخدامات الأساسية نتيجة لاستخدامه الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية وأن يوقف استخدام هذه الأجهزة في حالة تسببها في تداخلات على الخدمات الأساسية في هذه النطاقات الترددية.
ونظرا لانخفاض مستوى الحماية في هذه الشبكات فان على المستخدم ضرورة التأكد من كيفية عمل هذه الأجهزة والمكان المناسب لتركيبها وخصوصا ما يتعلق برفع مستوى الحماية وذلك لحماية شبكته والحيلولة دون أن يقوم أحد بالدخول إليها وإساءة استخدامها بعلمه أو دون علمه. حيث أن مالك هذه الشبكة مسئول مسؤولية تامة عن أي استخدام ناشئ عن هذه الشبكة.
يسمح باستخدامها فقط داخل المباني.
يمكن فقط استخدام النطاقات الترددية التالية لاستخدام الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية (WLANs) داخل المباني:
( 2.400 – 2.4835 جيجا هيرتز ) ,على أن ألا تزيد قوة بث الأجهزة اللاسلكية المستخدمة عن 100ملي وات (Max. mean e.i.r.p of 100mW)
(5.150– 5.350 جيجا هيرتز) , (5.725– 5.825 جيجا هيرتز )على أن ألا تزيد قوة بث الأجهزة اللاسلكية المستخدمة عن 200 ملي وات (Max. mean e.i.r.p of 200 mW). " 2 "
.
* تكنولوجيا الشبكات اللاسلكية : 

بدأ تطوير تكنولوجيا الشبكات اللاسلكية عن طريق عمل جماعي لمجموعة من المصنعين في محاولة لتلبية طلبات محدودة قاصرة على إنشاء تلك الشبكات من أماكن يصعب بها إنشاء الشبكات السلكية لذلك كانت بداية تكنولوجيا الشبكات اللاسلكية بطيئة وباهظة التكاليف.

وما ازدياد استخدام الكمبيوتر النقال (اللابتوب) وكثرة الإقبال عليه من قبل الموظفين وأصحاب الأعمال أو حتى مستخدمي المنازل ازدادت الرغبة في استخدام التوصيلات اللاسلكية أو بالأصح الشبكات اللاسلكية وأصبح عند العديد من المستخدمين والمهتمين بتلك التكنولوجيا العديد من الاستفسارات التي سوف نطرح البعض منها في التالي :

ما الشبكات اللاسلكية؟

يقصد بمصطلح الشبكات اللاسلكية توصيل جهازي كمبيوتر أو أكثر يبعضهما عن طريق بروتوكول اتصال قياس، سواء كان ( TCP/IP) أو ( آبل توك ) وما إلى ذلك، دون الحاجة إلى استخدام كابلات لتحقيق الاتصال بين كل ما هو موجود من تكنولوجيا تحقق ذلك بالشبكات اللاسلكية.

وهناك نوعان من الشبكات اللاسلكية المشهورة :

1 - التوصيل المباشر من جهاز إلى آخر أو ما يطلق عليه AD-HOC ) )عن طريق كارت شبكة لاسلكي يتيح لكل جهاز كمبيوتر مشاركة الملفات مع باقي الأجهزة الموجودة على الشبكة الواحدة مع عدم إمكان الاتصال بشبكة سلكية.

2 - اتصال مجموعة من أجهزة الكمبيوتر باستخدام نقطة دخول شبكة أو ما يسمى ((ACCESS POINT تقوم بدور مركز اتصال بين الأجهزة الموجودة على الشبكة اللاسلكية الواحدة مع تمكن تلك الأجهزة بالاتصال مع الشبكة السلكية في المكان نفسه والتي قد تزود مستخدمي الشبكة اللاسلكية بخدمات موجودة على خادم مثل مشاركة التطبيقات أو الاتصال بالانترنت.

وهناك نوعان من نقاط الدخول:

الأول:- نقطة دخول عبارة عن جهاز أو( هارديوير) وهناك أنواع عديدة لها مثل( لوسنت ويف لان)

الثاني:- برنامج تطبيقي أو «سوفت وير» موجود على جهاز مهيأ بكارت اتصال شبكي. ويتميز هذا النوع عن سابقه بكونه يدعم جميع مزايا الاتصال اللاسلكي القياسية الموصى بها مع مرونة التحكم بالشبكة وتهيئتها.

المتطلبات :
> ما المقصود بـ IEEE 802.11؟
 تتطلب معدات الاتصال اللاسلكية استخدام نوع من أنواع التكنولوجيا ذات معايير معينة تمكنها من التعامل مع ترددات الراديو بطريقة تضاهي طريقة نقل البيانات، والأكثر استخداما في ذلك هي ما يطلق عليها (11.802) التي أنتجت بواسطة خبراء متخصصين في هذا المجال من معهد مهندس الكهرباء والالكترونيات IEEE)) ويعرف هذا النظام جميع جوانب الاتصال اللاسلكي. " 3 "




مسافات التغطية
> ما المسافة التي تغطيها الشبكات اللاسلكية؟
 تتيح كل نقطة دخول للشبكة (ACCESS POINT) مدى معينا يمكن من خلاله توصيل جهاز كمبيوتر بنقطة الدخول. ولكن من الصعب تحديد مسافة ما بينهما. نظرا لاختلاف المسافات التي تغطيها الشبكة طبقا للبيئة الموجود فيها الشبكة، سواء داخل مبنى أو في مكان مفتوح. كما تختلف من مبنى لآخر حسب نوع الجدران التي تتنوع من حيث قدرة إعاقتها لترددات الراديو، ومن الممكن تحديد مسافة متوسطة سواء داخل المبنى أو في مكان مفتوح فتغطي الشبكة اللاسلكية من 150 إلى 300 قدم حتى حوالي 1000 قدم في الأماكن المفتوحة مع الأخذ بالاعتبار قلة أداء الشبكة كلما ازدادت المسافة. لكن زيادة نقاط الدخول قد تعالج ذلك.

عدد الأجهزة
> كم عدد الأجهزة الموصلة بنقطة؟
 يعتمد ذلك على نوع نقطة الدخول، حيث توجد أنواع يوصي منتجوها بإيجاد 10 أجهزة وأخرى يمكن توصيل 100 جهاز كمبيوتر عليها، مع الأخذ بالاعتبار أن زيادة عدد الأجهزة على نقطة الدخول عن الموصى به يؤدي إلى عدم كفاءة الشبكة، مع العلم بأن من الممكن استخدام أكثر من نقطة دخول على الشبكة الواحدة سواء لاستيعاب عدد الأجهزة الموصلة بالشبكة أو في حالة عدم قدرة نقطة دخول واحدة على تغطية المكان.

وتستخدم في هذه الحالة أكثر من نقطة دخول أو وحدة امتداد بما يتيح لمستخدم الشبكة حرية التنقل في المكان مع بقاء اتصاله بالشبكة وهو ما يطلق عليه التجوال الذي يحتاج إلى بعد الممرات أو البرامج التي تحافظ على استقرار أداء الشبكة.

السرعات
> ما سرعة نقل البيانات غبر الشبكة اللاسلكية؟
 مازالت سرعات نقل البيانات عبر الشبكات اللاسلكية بطيئة مقارنة بما توفره الشبكات السلكية من سرعة تصل إلى 100 ميغابايت في الثانية الواحدة حيث لم تحقق الشبكات اللاسلكية بعد نصف هذه السرعة وهي مازالت تتراوح بين 11 و54 ميغابايت في الثانية حسب القياسات والتكنولوجيا المستخدمة.

الحماية
> ما مدى الحماية الخاصة بالشبكات اللاسلكية؟
 حتى الآن لا تتوفر الحماية الكافية للبيانات التي تنتقل عبر الشبكات اللاسلكية، على الرغم من وجود برامج وأنظمة الحماية الخاصة بها. ففي حالة الشبكات السلكية يتم توصيل الجهاز المستخدم الذي يحق له الاطلاع على برامج وبيانات وخدمات معينة في الشركة( بكيبل ) شبكة، لكن في حالة الشبكات اللاسلكية يستطيع أي شخص ضمن نطاق الشبكة الدخول مستغلا أي عيوب أمنية موجودة في أي جهاز أو خادم متصل بالشبكة.

وتختلف الحاجة إلى الحماية باختلاف النشاط والغرض المطلوب من الشبكات اللاسلكية، فعندما يكون الاستخدام قاصرا على تقديم خدمة الانترنت كما هي الحال في ما يسمى بـ«الهوت سبوت» تقل الحاجة إلى برامج وأنظمة الحماية وان كانت ضرورية لحماية أجهزة النظام الموصولة بالشبكة. أما على مستوى البنوك والمؤسسات فتعد حماية البيانات من كبرى أولويات أنظمتها، لذا فقليلا ما نجد شركة أو مؤسسة تعتمد على الشبكات اللاسلكية. " 3 "







* الشبكات المحلية اللاسلكية ومزاياها : ​الشبكات اللاسلكية تعتبر الشبكة المحلية اللاسلكية نظاما مرنا لتوصيل البيانات وتستخدم كامتداد أو كبديل للشبكة السلكية , حيث تقوم هذه الشبكة ببث المعلومات عن طريق تقنية ترددات أمواج الراديو 
 Frequency) (Radio عبر الأثير , وهي بذلك تزيل الحاجة إلي الاتصالات السلكية وهكذا جمعت شبكة الاتصالات اللاسلكية بين توصيل البيانات وسهولة الوصول إلي المستخدم في أي مكان ؟
اكتسبت الشبكات اللاسلكية شعبية كبيرة في مجموعة عديدة من الأسواق مثل سوق الصحة والتجارة والتصنيع والتخزين والمعاهد والمراكز التعليمية فقد استفادت هذه القطاعات المختلفة من المكاسب زيادة الإنتاج باستخدام أجهزة محمولة في الأيدي لنقل وبث البيانات فوراً للأجهزة المركزية لمعالجتها . وفي الوقت الحالي أجمع كل العالم علي أن الشبكات اللاسلكية هي البديل العام للشبكات السلكية عند عدد كبير من العملاء ورجال الأعمال , وتتوقع شركة مجموعة الأبحاث التجارية وهي من إحدى شركات أبحاث الأسواق زيادة حجم الشبكة اللاسلكية بمعدل ستة أضعاف بحلول عام 2002 وبما قيمته 2500 مليون دولار في الإيرادات .

الاعتماد العام علي الشبكات في التجارة والنمو المحموم للإنترنت والخدمات الفورية كان بمثابة شهادات قوية علي مزايا البيانات والمصادر المشتركة ويستطيع العملاء باستخدام الشبكات اللاسلكية الدخول علي البيانات المشتركة بدون الحاجة إلي مكان يستطيع فيه الاتصال بالشبكة ويستطيع مديرو الشبكات إعداد أو زيادة الشبكات بدون تثبيت أو تحريك الأسلاك وتتيح الشبكات اللاسلكية العديد من المزايا خلاف زيادة الإنتاج والملائمة ومزايا التكلفة وهى تشتمل :

سهولة النقل :- تتيح أنظمة الشبكات اللاسلكية لمستخدميها إمكانية الدخول علي البيانات فورا في أي وقت وأي مكان في المؤسسة التي يعملون بها .
وتساعد سهولة النقل هذه علي زيادة الإنتاج وفرص الخدمات بشكل غير ممكن مع الشبكات السلكية .

بساطة وسرعة التركيب :- يتميز تركيب نظام الشبكات اللاسلكية بالسرعة والسهولة وإلغاء الحاجة لسحب وتوصيل الكابلات من خلال الحوائط والأسقف .

مرونة التركيب :- عادة ما تصل الشبكة اللاسلكية إلي أماكن لا تستطيع الشبكات السلكية التقليدية الوصول إليها .

تخفيض النفقات :- إذا كان الاستثمار الأولي المطلوب لمعدات الشبكة اللاسلكية أعلي من تكلفة معدات الشبكات السلكية فإن نفقات التركيب الإجمالية وتكاليف الصيانة أقل بكثير مما يعني أن مزايا التكاليف على المدى الطويل أكبر في الشركات المتفاعلة التي تتطلب التغييرات والحركات المتكررة .

التدرج :- يمكن تركيب أنظمة الشبكة اللاسلكية بعدة طرق ومفاهيم لتلبية احتياجات بعض التطبيقات والبرامج المعينة ويمكن تغيير مواصفات الإعداد بسهولة وتتراوح من الشبكات الفردية المناسبة لعدد صغير من المستخدمين إلي شبكات العينة الأساسية التي تغطي احتياجات آلاف المستخدمين حيث تساعد علي التجول عبر منطقة واسعة . " 4 "










* تطبيقات استخدام الشبكات اللاسلكية : 

كيف يمكن استخدام الشبكات اللاسلكية ؟
يتزايد عدد مستخدمي الشبكة اللاسلكية ولكن هذه الزيادة لا تحل محل الشبكات السلكية وعادة ما يكون استخدام الشبكة اللاسلكية لتوفير الاتصال بين الشبكة السلكية والمستخدم المتنقل من مكان لآخر .

وتصف القائمة التالية بعض التطبيقات التي أصبحت ممكنة من خلال طاقة ومرونة الشبكات اللاسلكية:-

ü زادت كفاءة عمل الأطباء والمستشفيات لأن أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة التي تتصل بالشبكة اللاسلكية تعرض بيانات المريض علي الفور .

ü تزيد كفاءة فرق المراجعين والاستشاريين مع سرعة إعداد الشبكة .

ü يستطيع الطلبة الذين يجلسون في فناء المدرسة الدخول علي الإنترنت واستشارة كتالوج المكتبات العامة الكبرى .

ü تقلل من الأعباء المفروضة علي مديري الشبكات في الوسائط التفاعلية الناجمة عن التنقلات وتوسيع الشبكة وغيرها .­

ü تستخدم مواقع التدريب في المؤسسات والطلبة في الجامعات الاتصال اللاسلكي للدخول علي البيانات بسهولة وتبادل المعلومات والتعلم .

ü يكتشف مديرو الشبكة أن تركيب الشبكات اللاسلكية في المباني القديمة أفضل حل لتوفير النفقات.

ü تقل مطالب الإعداد التي يحتاجها العاملون بالمكاتب الفرعية والعروض التجارية وذلك من خلال تركيب شبكات لاسلكية معدة مسبقا ولا تتطلب دعما محليا من نظم إدارة البيانات .

 üيستخدم عمال المخازن والشبكات اللاسلكية في تبادل المعلومات مع قواعد البيانات الفردية مما يزيد من الإنتاجية .

ü يركب مديرو الشبكة الشبكات اللاسلكية لتوفير نسخة احتياطية من البرامج الحساسة التي تعمل علي الشبكات السلكية .

ü يساعد المسئولون في الشركات على أتخاذ قرارات سريعة لأنهم يحصلون علي البيانات الفعلية بسرعة كبيرة . " 4 "









* تقنيات الشبكات اللاسلكية :

يستخدم مصنعو الشبكات اللاسلكية عددا من التقنيات يختارون منها عند تصميم شبكة لاسلكية وكل تقنية منها لها مميزاتها وعيوبها.

1- تقنية البث الموجي المحدود:- 
يستقبل نظام الراديو الذي يعمل بالبث المحدود البيانات ويرسلها بتردد موجي محدد ويحاول نظام الراديو الذي يعمل بالبث المحدود أن يحافظ علي جعل تردد الإشارة محدودا بقدر الإمكان ويكفي لنقل البيانات وتمريرها وفي هذا النظام يتم إلغاء أي حوار جانبي غير مرغوب فيه بين قنوات الاتصال المختلفة وذلك من خلال التنسيق بحرص بين المستخدمين المتصلين بقنوات تعمل علي ترددات موجية مختلفة .

يمكن القول أن خط التليفون الخاص يشبه الراديو وعندما يكون لكل منزل في المنطقة خط هاتف خاص به لن يستطيع الأفراد الموجودون في أحد المنازل التنصت علي المكالمات الموجودة في المنازل الأخرى . وهكذا يساعد نظام البث الموجي علي تحقيق الخصوصية وعدم التدخل من خلال ترددات موجيه منفصلة حيث يستبعد جهاز استقبال البث الموجي كل إشارات البث الموجي الأخرى ماعدا الإشارات التي تتطابق مع تردده الموجي .

من وجهه نظر العميل من أحد عيوب تقنية التردد الموجي المحدود أن المستخدم النهائي يجب أن يحصل علي ترخيص (FCC ) لكل موقع تطبق فيه هذه التقنية .

2- تقنية البث الموجي واسع النطاق :-
تستخدم أغلب أنظمة الشبكات اللاسلكية تقنية المجال الواسع وهي تقنية تعتمد علي التردد الموجي واسع النطاق وهذه التقنية ابتكرتها الأنظمة العسكرية لاستخدامها في أنظمة الاتصالات الآمنة الحساسة جدا .

وقد صمم البث الموجي واسع النطاق لزيادة دائرة الاتصال وكفاءة البث الموجي علي حساب الأمان والثقة وسرية المعلومات وبعبارة أخري يحتاج مستخدمو هذا النوع من الشبكات إلي بث موجي واسع الانتشار , ولكن الاشارة التي تنطلق من هذا النوع من الشبكات تكون أعلي ومن السهل فحصها بشرط أن يكون لدي المستقبل معايير بث إشارة الراديو واسعة النطاق وإذا لم يضبط جهاز الاستقبال علي التردد المناسب فإن الإشارة تبدو وكأنها ضوضاء وأصوات مختلفة , وهناك نوعان من هذه التقنية :-

أ - تقنية التردد المتغير واسع النطاق FHSS :
تستخدم هذه التقنية ترددا متغيرا يعمل علي تغيير التردد الموجي بنمط معروف لكل من المستقبل والمرسل , وعند التوفيق بين هذه الترددات بشكل سليم يتحقق الهدف الأساسي وهو حماية سرية قناة الاتصال الفردية وبالنسبة للمستقبلين الآخرين يظهر هذا التردد المتغير واسع النطاق وكأنه ضوضاء علي شكل إشارات قصيرة المدى .

ب - تقنية البث الموجي بالتوالي DSSS :
 تولد تقنية البث الموجي نمطا متكررا لكل بث يتم إرساله وهذا النمط يطلق عليه أسم الشريحة ( كود الشريحة ) وكلما طالت الشريحة كلما زادت إمكانية استرجاع البيانات الأصلية ( وبالطبع سيزيد الطلب علي سعة البث الموجي ) وحتى في حالة تلف بث أو أكثر في الشريحة أثناء البث تستطيع الأساليب الإحصائية المدمجة في موجات الراديو استرجاع البيانات الأصلية بدون الحاجة إلي إعادة البث وبالنسبة لأي جهة أخري غير مرغوبة ستبدو هذه الموجات وكأنها ضوضاء مذاعة بطاقة ضعيفة وترفضها أجهزة الاستقبال محدودة النطاق . " 4 "​

3- تقنية البث بالأشعة تحت الحمراء :-
لا تستخدم هذه التقنيات بكثرة في الشبكات اللاسلكية التجارية وتستخدم ترددا موجياً فائقا أقل من الضوء المرئي في القطاعات ( الإلكترومغناطيسية ) في حمل ونقل البيانات , ومثل الضوء لا تستطيع هذه الموجات الفائقة اختراق الأشياء المصمتة وهي إما موجات موجهه أو عامة .

توفر الأنظمة الموجهة الرخيصة نطاقا محدودا من الاتصال أو تستخدم بشكل فعال في شبكات البيانات الشخصية وتستخدم من وقت لآخر في تطبيقات الشبكات اللاسلكية وهذه التقنية ذات الأداء العالي ليست عملية للمستخدمين المتحركين ولهذا الغرض لا تستخدم سوي في تنفيذ الشبكات الفرعية الثابتة , ولا تتطلب أنظمة الشبكات اللاسلكية مع هذه التقنية


----------



## shatobr (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الكبير في شرح الشبكات


----------



## abd_alkaraim (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي على مرورك


----------



## ًwimax (2 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## nuoe101 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حيدر الغربان (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بطروخه (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## العبادي_079 (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخوي والله يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## ENG.MOHAMMAD.87 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو شباب محتاج كتاب عن تقنيات wsn ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووري جدا

انتظر ردكم


----------



## ENG.MOHAMMAD.87 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخوااااااااااااااااااااااان بليز مش شايف ردود


----------



## عماد الكبير (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر اخى الكريم على الشرح الرائع وبارك الله فيك ونتظر المزيد منك والى الامام​


----------



## HSPA (2 ديسمبر 2010)

relay great subject, thankful for information


----------



## zroog (19 مارس 2011)

مشكور يااخى وربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng.dina86 (21 مارس 2011)

بجد شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير بس ممكن لو الموضوع يكون بتفصيل اكتر


----------



## teena (22 مارس 2011)

_Thanks alot its so good_


----------



## بورامي (27 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله جهد قوي جدا ومشكور عليه بصراحه شملت عدد كبير جدا من الشبكات الاسلكيه وفصلتها بطريقة السهل الممتنع وجزيت خيرا على ماعملت سلمت يداك


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------

